# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  عاصمة الجمال ميونخ

## دموع الغصون

عاصمة الجمال ميونخ 



ميونخ أو ميونيخ (بالألمانية: München) هي ثالث أكبر مدن ألمانيا و عاصمة ولاية بافاريا. تقع المدينة في جنوب ألمانيا على نهر إيزار على بعد حوالي ساعة بالسيارة من جبال الألب. تدعى أحيانا بالعاصمة الخفية لألمانيا. يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 1,27 مليون نسمة (إحصاءات عام 2005). موقعها المميز في وسط أوروبا، جعلها عبر التاريخ محطة و مركز مهم في القارة. اليوم تشكل ميونخ باقتصادها، إحدى أغنى مدن ألمانيا وأقواها اقتصادا. بها مقر عدد من الشركات والمصانع الألمانية المهمة، أهمها شركة السيارات بي‌إم‌دبليو (BMW)، شركة التأمين أليانز، شركة سيمينز للكهربائيات والاتصالات وشركة مان لصناعة المركبات الثقيلة. هي أيضا مركز مهم للموضة والثقافة والأدب في ألمانيا، حيث بها مقر عدد من محطات التلفزة والإذاعة و حوالي 300 دار نشر. يزورها سنويا حوالي ثلاثة ملايين سائح. حسب الإحصاءات الألمانية، فإنميونخ تعد المدينة المفضلة الأولى للمعيشة في ألمانيا. أقيمت بها عام 1972 الألعاب الأوليمبية.
----------

التاريخ
تأسست المدينة إلى جانب مستوطنة الكاهن مونيشن (باللاتينية Monacum, Monachium) على يد ويلف هنري الملقب بالأسد، دوق ساكسونيا وبافاريا. نمت القرية إلى جانب كنيسة القديس بطرس الحالية بجانب جسر، الذي بناه هنري على نهر إيزار. لإجبار التجار على استخدام الجسر واقتطاع مبلغ معين لقاء ذلك، قام هنري بتدمير جسر قريب تعود ملكيته لأوتو من فريزنغ. نشأ بعدها صراع على سلطة ميونخ، بعد تدخل الإمبراطور فريدريش الأول بارباروسا، تم حل النزاع وظهرت بعدها ميونخ كبلدة تجارة مهمة في المنطقة. بعد حوالي عقدين من الزمن حصلت ميونخ على صفة المدينة وتم تحصينها. أصبحت عام 1255 مقر عدة أمراء وفي عام 1314 اتخذها الملك لودفيغ الرابع مقرا له، توج عام 1328 ليصبح قيصرا. أدخل تحسينات عدة على ميونخ ونمت في عهده بسرعة. أصبحت ميونخ عاصمة بافاريا عام 1506. في العقود اللاحقة صارت ميونخ مركزا مهما لعصر النهضة ومركزا لمناهضة الإصلاح الديني في ألمانيا الذي بدأه مارتن لوثر. في خضم الحروب التي أقيمت على اثر الإنشقاق في الكنيسة، احتلت القوات السويدية (اللوثرية) ميونخ (الكاثوليكية) في عام 1632. أثر ذلك، ومعه وباء الطاعون الذي انتشر في المدينة لاحقا، على النمو السكاني في المدينة، حيث خسرت في هذه الفترة ثلث سكانها. بعد نهاية حرب الثلاثين عاما 1648، تعافت ميونخ بسرعة وبدأ طابع البناء الباروك الإيطالي بالانتشار فيها. بعد تحالف القيصر ماكسيميليان الثاني مع فرنسا، احتلت القوات الإسبانية المدينة 1704 لعدة سنوات تحت حكم آل هابسبورغ.

نمت المدينة سكانيا بشكل كبير منذ نهاية القرن الثامن عشر، حيث لوحظ تضاعف عدد السكان كل 30 عام. كان عدد سكانها على سبيل المثال عام 1701 حوالي 24,000، في 1871 170,000 نسمة، في 1933 840,000 نسمة.

باني ميونخ الحقيقي كان الملك لودفيغ الثاني، الذي حكم ما بين 1825 إلى 1848. جعل من المدينة مركزا تجاريا وثقافيا مهما في أوروبا.

بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الاولى عاشت ميونخ أحد أسوأ فتراتها على مر العصور، حيث انتشر الدمار والسرقة والفقر والجوع والبطالة، مما مهد الطريق لبزوغ نجم الفكر اليميني المتشدد الذي عرف فيما بعد بالفكر النازي. قاد الزعيم اليميني أدولف هتلر المسيرة النازية الشهيرة عام 1923 إلى صالة رجال الساحة (هيرنفيلد هاله) في قلب ميونخ، حاول من خلالها عمل ثورة شعبية ضد الدولة ولكنه فشل. بعد عشرة سنوات، تسلم هتلر المستشارية في ألمانيا بطريقة ديمقراطية. أعلن هتلر مدينة ميونخ عام 1935 "كعاصمة الحركة". دمرت أجزاء كبيرة من المدينة خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، ولكن في فترة الخمسينيات والستينيات أعيد إعمار ميونخونمت بسرعة لتصبح مدينة يفوق عدد سكانها المليون نسمة. أقيمت فيها اﻷلعاب اﻷوليمبية الصيفية عام 1972 وكانت أحد مدن كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي أقيمت في ألمانيا عام 1974. أقيمت فيها مباراة افتتاح كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2006 بين منتخبي ألمانيا وكوستاريكا

-------------
السكان
يسكن ميونخ أكثر من 1,290 مليون شخص تشكل الكاثوليك الأغلبية الساحقة 60% من مجموع السكان ويأتي بعدها البروتستنت 20% والملحدين 13% والديانات الأخرى بما فيها الإسلام 13% عدا ذلك يتواجد في ميونخ 8,000 عضو من الجالية الأسرائيلية.

----------
معالم المدينة

من أهم معالم ميونخ:

المتحف الألماني (Deutsches Museum) 
قصر نوفينبورغ (Schlo&szlig; Nymphenburg) 
ميدان مارين (Marienplatz) 
كنيسة القديس بطرس (St. Peter) 
ريزيدنز (Residenz) 
المسرح الوطني (Nationaltheater) 
كنيسة السيدات (Frauenkirche) 
مكتب تسجيل الإختراعات الألماني (Deutsches Patentenamt) 
مكتب تسجيل الإختراعات الأوروبي (Europ&auml;isches Patentenamt) 
مبنى بلدية ميونخ القديم (Altes Rathaus) 
مبنى بلدية ميونخ الجديد (Neues Rathaus) 
صالة رجال الساحة (فيلدهيرن) (Feldherrnhalle) 
قصور مدينة ميونخ تتوفر مدينة ميونخ على قصور رائعة من بينها قصر نيمفنبورغ المعروف باسم إقامة منزل فيتلسباخ سابقا. ويعتبر هذا القصر من معالم المدينة الأكثر زيارة على مدار العام. ومما يثير الإنتباه عند هذا القصر هو حديقته الواسعة بما تضمه من مجاري مائية وبحيرات صغيرة وأجحار خفية. 
ويوجد في الضاحية الشمالية من مدينة ميونخ قصر شليسهايم المزخرف الذي يعتبر تعبيرا لنمط من الحياة تسوده الأناقة والترف. وقد تم بناء هذا المقر الصيفي لأهل فيتلسباخ في القرن 18.

قصر شليسهايم وقريبا من الأوبرا في وسط المدينة توجد إقامة مدينة ميونخ التي استغرقت أشغال ترميمها وبنائها وإعادة بنائها خمسمائة عاما. وتعتبر هذه الإقامة مجمعا رائعا من البنايات المنتمية إلى أكبر القصور الأوربية والمحتوبة على متحف للنفائس يثير الإعجاب.

---------------
الاقتصاد والبنية التحتية
ميونخ هي أحد مراكز الاقتصاد اﻷلماني وخاصة في مجالات البرمجيات والصناعة والبيوتكنلوجيا. حسب إحدى الدراسات التي قامت بها مجلات اقتصادية ألمانية مختصة، فإنميونخ تعد أحد أفضل اﻷماكن الاقتصادية وأسرعها نموا في ألمانيا. المدينة هي مقر أكبر شركة تأمين في العالم شركة أليانز، ومقر كل من الشركات التالية:

بي إم دبليو (BMW): شركة سيارات 
مان (MAN): مصانع سيارات وشاحنات 
إم تي يو (MTU) : صناعة محركات الطائرات 
سيمنز (Siemens) : كهربائيات وآﻻت 
مايكروسوفت ألمانيا (Microsoft Deutschland) : برمجيات 
ماكدونالدز ألمانيا (McDonalds Deutschland) : سلسة مطاعم وجبات سريعة يتبعها 1264 مطعم في ألمانيا وما مجموعه 850 مليون زائر سنويا 
ايدس (EADS) : صناعات جوية وفضائية 
بنك هيبو فيرآين (HypoVerein Bank) : بنك ألماني رئيسي 
ايون (EON) : شركة طاقة 
أوسرام (OSRAM) : كهربائيات 
افتتح مطار فرانز يوسف شتراوس ميونخ الدولي في 1992 على بعد 29 كم من المدينة. استعمله عام 2004 حوالي 27 مليون مسافر، ليكون بذلك ثاني أكبر مطار في ألمانيا وثامن أكبر مطار في أوروبا. تتخذ لوفتانزا من المطار كمركز ثاني لها ولصيانة طائراتها بعد فرانكفورت. ترتبط ميونخ من خلال محطات القطار الرئيسية فيها بشبكة القطارات اﻷلمانية. أهم هذه المحطات هي: محطة ميونخ للقطارات الرئيسية، محطة ميونخ الشرقية، ميونخ-باسينغ و محطة رانغير-ميونخ الشمالية. هناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من شبكة القطارات الداخلية في المدينة: اس-بان (S-Bahn) الذي تملكه شركة القطارات اﻷلمانية (Deutsche Bahn)، أو-بان (U-Bahn) والترام (Stra&szlig;enbahn) الذان تملكهما شركة مواصلات ميونخ. هناك ما مجموعه 10 خطوط اس-بان، 8 خطوط أو-بان و 12 خط ترام. يبلغ طول شبكة الأو-بان ما مجموعه 94,6 كم، منها 80,4 كم تحت اﻷرض. شركة مواصلات ميونخ تنقل 1,5 مليون مسافر يوميا.
---------------

التعليم
هناك عدد من الجامعات والمعاهد العالية والكليات في ميونخ، أهمها:

جامعة لودفيغ-ماكسميليان ميونخ (Ludwig-Maximilians-Universit&auml;t München): تأسست عام 1472. 
جامعة ميونخ التقنية (Technische Universit&auml;t München): تأسست عام 1868. 
المعهد العالي للسياسة ميونخ (Hochschule für Politik München): تأسس عام 1950. 
جامعة القوات المسلحة ميونخ (Universit&auml;t der Bundeswehr München): تأسست عام 1973. 
المعهد العالي للموسيقى والمسرح ميونخ (Hochschule für Musik und Theater München) : تأسس عام 1830. 
المعهد العالي للتلفزيون والفيلم ميونخ (Hochschule für Fernsehen und Film München): تأسس عام 1966. 
أكاديمية الفنون الجميلة ميونخ (Akademie der Bildenden Künste München): تأسست عام 1808. 
المعهد العالي للفلسفة ميونخ (Hochschule für Philosophie München): تأسس عام 1925. 
كلية ميونخ التقنية (Fachhochschule München): تأسست عام 1971. 
كلية الاقتصاد والادارة (Fachhochschule für Oekonomie & Management) 




عاصمة الجمال ميونخ 
 قصر نايفمبرغ Schloss Nymphemburg




وهو مثل قصر فرساي فى باريس .. به حديقه جميله جدا و نوافير كما يمكنكم اخذ جوله فى داخل قاعات القصر الصيفي ..

مارين بلاتز Marienplatz ساحة المدينه و تكثر فيها المطاعم و المقاهى و المحلات التجاريه 







 قارمش Garmisch من المناطق الجبليه القريبه من ميونخ ، يمكنك التمتع بجمال جبال الألب ..





من أكثر المدن جمالاً في المانيا و أوروبا.. 

وهي عاصمة ولاية بافاريا..































ملعب ميونخ الأولمبي..






آليانز ارينا >> معقل نادي بايرن ميونخ ..








بتمنى الموضوع يعجب محمد العزام كونه هو يلي طلب موضوع عن ميونخ وكونه من عشاق المانيا

----------


## shams spring

*ما شاء الله على جمال هالمدينة 
جد شي بجنن
هاي الاجواء بموت فيها 
يسلموو دموووع على هالموضوع والشكر ايضا لمحمد يلي خلانا نتعرف على هالمدينة ومعك حق تحب المانيا 
لكم ودي ^_^


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الشكر لإلك " شمس " على المرور 
أنو احلى برأيك ميونخ ولا موناكو ؟؟ 
راق لي تواجدكِ هنا

----------


## shams spring

> الشكر لإلك " شمس " على المرور 
> أنو احلى برأيك ميونخ ولا موناكو ؟؟ 
> راق لي تواجدكِ هنا


*انا حبيت موناكو اكتر ... من كتر ما هيه حلوة حسيتها اقرب الى الخيال من الواقع
جد لما شفت الصور اتمنيت ازورها ع قد ما هيه حلوه

ولسا انا بحب فيينا والبندقية اكتر واكتر هدولاك جد خيااااااال عالم اخر 
من زمان ونفسي ازورهم

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان شاء الله بتزوري فينا وموناكو وميونخ  
كل مدينه الها رونقها وجماليتها وسحرها وعراقتها وحضارتها 
كل مدينة بتشكل لوحة سحرية مميزة 
بشكرك كتير شمس على التعليق الجميل

----------


## محمد العزام

مابعرف كيف اتشكرك دموع 
والله موضوع بغاية الروعة والجمال 

يسلموا كثير كثير 

وشمس الله يسامحك .. ميونخ احلى من موناكو 


ادعولي تزبط هالسفرة لالمانيا وماتخاغوا مارح انساكم ... اللكم  احلى سيارات من هناك

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالتوفيق يارب محمد و إن شاء الله بتسافر ومابدنا إلا سلامتك 
بتمنى يكون الموضوع متل ما بدك وعجبك

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد عجبني وبتشكرك كثير كثير دموع

----------


## علاء سماره

والله قبل ماتكتبي هالموضوع ما كنت بعرف غير عن النادي باير ميونخ
بس بصراحه معلومات بتجنن
أكثر المؤسسات أهميه بنضري
شركة بي أم دبليو
بس بالنسبه للسكان مافي فرق بينها وبين اربد
مشكورةعلى المعلومات الرائعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور على المرور العطر 
بتمنى يكون عجبكو الموضوع

----------


## اليتيم العماني

عندما تشاهد مثل هذه المدن , ينتابك شعور عجيب , وما ذاك إلا للفكر النير الذي يحمله المسئولون هناك .

----------

